# Alienware TactX Tastatur Firmware



## brennmeister0815 (23. März 2010)

Hallo alle zusammen,
bin -auch- _stolzer_ Eigner einer Alienware TactX-Tastatur. Möchte mich _gar nicht_ an der welche-Tastatur-ist-besser-schöner-oder-was-auch-immer-Diskussion beteiligen...
Nur habe ich das Problem, dass ich nach dem Rechnerstart per Tastendruck (Entf) nicht mehr ins BIOS komme. Musste daher eine noch vorhandene alte Tastatur mit PS/2-Anschluss bemühen, das klappt, kann aber nicht die Lösung sein.
Mir ist bekannt, dass es bei Razer-Tastaturen (Tarantula?!) das gleiche Problem gab. Mittels eines Firmware-Updates soll dies dann behoben sein.
Nun zur alles entscheidenden Frage (endlich ): Gibt es ein Firmware-Update für die Alienware TactX-Tastatur und wo finde ich aktuelle Treiber, insbesondere für Windows 7 Prof. 64-Bit. Bei DELL bin ich nicht fündig geworden... da _muss_ es doch was geben!
Danke & Gruß
Der Brennmeister0815


----------



## gh0st76 (23. März 2010)

Braucht die Tastatur nen Treiber? Wenn ja, dann hast du die selben Probleme wie die armen Schweine die sich ne Roccat Valo gekauft haben. Mit der kommt man auch nicht ins BIOS rein weil die ohne Treiber nicht läuft.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (24. März 2010)

Nun ja, man kann mit der Tastatur ohne Treiber was schreiben, der ganze Beleuchtungs/Markro/usw.-Budenzauber erschließt sich aber erst nach der Installation des Treibers.
Es _muss_ doch die Möglichkeit gegeben sein, die Firmware zu aktualisieren, wozu braucht denn das Teil gleich sonst _zwe_i USB-Anschlüsse?!


----------



## brennmeister0815 (25. März 2010)

Halooooo... 
Der Thread ist nach wie vor aktuell! Freue mich auf Tipps, Tricks und Anregungen 
Danke!


----------



## gh0st76 (25. März 2010)

2 USB Ports? Hat die nen Hub drin? Wenn ja, dann wird der 2. USB Stecker für den Hub sein.

Das Problem haben auch die Valo Besitzer und bis heute gibts da keine Lösung für.


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (25. März 2010)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> ... Möchte mich _gar nicht_ an der welche-Tastatur-ist-besser-schöner-oder-was-auch-immer-Diskussion beteiligen...



Du hast die geilste Tastatur ever <3 

Aber zum Topic also ich kann jetzt keine Lösung dazu beitragen, aber ich habe eine Merc Stealth bei mir geht es zwar im BIOS alles aber wenn zb der Rechner per Kaltstart neugestartet wurde, dann kommt da ja dieses Fenster mit windoof normal starten, abgesicherter Modus etz. bei dem Bild funktioniert die Tastertur nicht, wenn ich zb den abgesicherten Modus benutzten möchte muss ich auch erst die alte PS/2 Tastatur herauskramen (Ist beim OC sehr lästig! Und die 30sek warten weil man nicht Enter drücken kann auch.) 

mfg Bl4cKH4wK


----------



## amdintel (25. März 2010)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen,
> bin -auch- _stolzer_ Eigner einer Alienware TactX-Tastatur. Möchte mich _gar nicht_ an der welche-Tastatur-ist-besser-schöner-oder-was-auch-immer-Diskussion beteiligen...
> Nur habe ich das Problem, dass ich nach dem Rechnerstart per Tastendruck (Entf) nicht mehr ins BIOS komme. Musste daher eine noch vorhandene alte Tastatur mit PS/2-Anschluss bemühen, das klappt, kann aber nicht die Lösung sein.
> Mir ist bekannt, dass es bei Razer-Tastaturen (Tarantula?!) das gleiche Problem gab. Mittels eines Firmware-Updates soll dies dann behoben sein.
> ...


 nehme mal an die betriebst du mit USB ?
ninn eine 2. Tastatur die einen Ps2 Anschluss hat geh mit der in Bios und unter USB Funktionen  muss das u.a. das ein oder andere aktiviert werden 
gibt da eine Bios Funktion dass das USB bereits beim booten des PCs schon aktiviert wird  
und das braucht man damit man mit einer USB Tastatur  z,b   ins Bios kommt, 
oder das der PC vom USB Stick booten kann.
oder versuchen ob die Tastatur mit einem PS/2 USB Adapter funktioniert  die wenn einen USB 
HUB drin hat geht die Tastatur nicht mit einem PS2 Adapter ?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (26. März 2010)

Erst einmal  d-a-n-k-e  für die Antworten ! 
Ja, die Tastatur hat zwei USB-Stecker, die Bedienungsanleitung sagt nichts aus, warum es zwei sein _müssen_. Es ist davon auszugehen, das Beleuchtung/USB-Hub entsprechend versorgt werden müssen.
Habe bereits ausprobiert: PS/2-Tastatur- komme ins BIOS, alte USB-Tastatur (Microsoft Natural Ergonomic Keyboard 4000 1.0)- komme ins BIOS, andere USB-Tastatur (Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000)- komme ins BIOS. Nur mit der Alienware TactX geht's bislang nicht.
Die entsprechenden Einstellungen im BIOS wegen gleich-USB-nach-Rechnerstart habe ich vorgenommen.
*Hier nochmals meine Frage: Gibt es ein Firmware-Update und aktuelle Treiber für Win 7 64-Bit (auch wichtig!) für die Alienware TactX-Tastatur? Wenn ja, wo. Beim Dell-Support komme ich nicht weiter* 
Dank' Euch !


----------



## gh0st76 (26. März 2010)

Wenn der Dell Support dir da drauf keinen Antwort geben kann, dann wird es da wohl auch kein Update für geben.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (26. März 2010)

O.K., vielleicht war meine Aussage missverständlich. Ich komme online gar nicht zum Support durch, weil eingangs eine "Produktnummer" abgefragt wird (Komplettrechner?!), dich ich nun mal nicht habe. Und ohne diese geht's online nicht weiter. Und ich sehe nicht ein, die (teure?!) Service-Hotline anzurufen...
Könnt' ja sein, dass andere Eigner einer Alienware TactX-Tastatur ein ähnliches/gleiches Problem haben... *=> Frage*  Vielleicht gibt's alternative Download-Möglichkeiten für Firmware und Treiber... *<= Frage*


----------



## gh0st76 (26. März 2010)

Es wird wohl in Deutschland relativ wenig Leute geben die diese Tastatur haben. Ich denke mal das die Tastatur genau wie die Maus von Dell von Logitech hergestellt wird da beide eine große Ähnlichkeit zu Logitech Produkten haben.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (26. März 2010)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Es wird wohl in Deutschland relativ wenig Leute geben die diese Tastatur haben. Ich denke mal das die Tastatur genau wie die Maus von Dell von Logitech hergestellt wird da beide eine große Ähnlichkeit zu Logitech Produkten haben.


Na klasse  Geschmack macht einsam 
Falls jemand noch 'nen Tipp hat, gerne. Ansonsten rufe ich mal bei Dell an...


----------



## gh0st76 (27. März 2010)

Naja. Wie gesagt. Die werden wohl von Logitech hergestellt. Aber Dell ist eh ne Firma wo ich nein danke sage.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (27. März 2010)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Naja. Wie gesagt. Die werden wohl von Logitech hergestellt.


Aha  dann bei Dell wegen Firmware-Update für eine Alienware-Tastatur anfragen? Ha-ha.


----------



## buzty (28. März 2010)

was ist daran so abwegig? alienware IST dell


----------



## Noctor (6. April 2010)

Als ich meine Tactx bestellt hab, hab ich glaub ich in der Bestätigungsmail ne Produktnummer bekommen. Hast du die Mail noch?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (6. April 2010)

Mail/Produktnummer?!
Ups.
War mir gar nicht aufgefallen- hm. Nee, die Mails habe ich später mal gelöscht, konnte zu dem Zeitpunkt keinen weiteren Nutzen daraus
ableiten 
Vielleicht findet sich etwas entsprechendes auf der Rechnung, die habe ich natürlich noch...
Die machen's bei Dell/Alienware aber auch "kompliziert"...


----------



## brennmeister0815 (16. April 2010)

Soooooo, habe nun vom Dell-Support eine Antwort per Mail erhalten:
"Sehr geehrter Dell Kunde,  es freut uns, dass Sie  unsere Technische Unterstützung kontaktiert haben. In der Kommunikation  wurde festgestellt, dass es sich in Ihrem Fall um ein Softwareanliegen  handelt, deswegen wurde Ihre Kommunikation an die Solution Station-unterstützung weitergeleitet. Die Solution Station-Abteilung beschäftigt sich mit der Software  und Softwareanliegen. Es geht um eine spezielle Abteilung die  erweiterte Möglichkeiten in der Lösung von Programmen,  Programinstallationen und Virusentfernung anbieten kann. *Die  Unterstützung ist kostenpflichtig und der Preis ist abhängig von der  Komplexität von Ihrem Anliegen. Damit es möglich ist Ihnen eine  professionelle Hilfe gleich in der Leitung anzubieten, gibt es zwei  Möglichkeiten der Bezahlung:*
*1.**Krediktarte, wobei Sie zuerst erfahren  wieviel für die Lösung bezahlt werden soll und erst, wenn Sie den  Vorschlag akzeptieren wird der Techniker mit Ihnen alle Einzelheiten der  Bezahlung besprechen.*
Mit freundlichen Grüssen, 
Ihr Solution Station Team"
 
Immerhin wurde der Link zu den Treibern für die Tastatur mit übersandt:
Dell ? Durchsuchen - Privatanwender
Zur Frage warum ich mittels Tastendruck nicht ins BIOS des Mainboards komme ging der Support nicht ein. Hier lautet die Antwort, Zitat:"Um in den BIOS zu landen muss man auf  den Alienware Rechnern die F2 Taste drücken beim Starten wie auch bei den Dell Rechnern."
 
Da hat derjenige wohl meine Anfrage nicht richtig gelesen. Anyway, habe mir für schlappe 9,- Euro eine _neue_ PS/2-Tastatur bei ebay gekauft. Damit komme ich wie gewohnt ohne Probs ins BIOS. So oft werkele ich nun auch nicht im BIOS 'rum, Tastatur 'rausgekramt, schnell angeschlossen, Arbeit erledigen, zappzerrap und ab und wieder weg das Teil. Nicht gerade elegant, aber was soll's.
Zum viel schreiben und zocken ist die Alienware TactX einfach klasse- und dann diese Beleuchtung (Farbe nach Wunsch!)  
Es könnte nur schwierig werden, wenn neue Mainboards auf den Markt kommen, welche keinen PS/2-Anschluss mehr haben... Mit Adapterlösungen PS/2-USB funzt es nicht 
Aber bis dahin gibt es neue Alienware-Tastaturen, die diese Probs nicht mehr haben werden *Zweckoptimimus*


----------



## amdintel (16. April 2010)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Erst einmal  d-a-n-k-e  für die Antworten !
> Ja, die Tastatur hat zwei USB-Stecker, die Bedienungsanleitung sagt nichts aus, warum es zwei sein _müssen_. Es ist davon auszugehen, das Beleuchtung/USB-Hub entsprechend versorgt werden müssen.
> Dell-Support komme ich nicht weiter[/B]
> Dank' Euch !



schmeiß die Tastatur  auf den Müll mehr ist diese nicht wert ,
ich habe einen kleine für Book die ist beleuchtetet und einen eingebauten Hab 
und nur einen USB Stecker , heutige gute sind beleuchetet haben USB Hub wo man die Maus ran anschießen kann z.b und nur einen Stecker


----------



## ph1driver (17. April 2010)

@amdintel

Sehr hilfreicher post, doch wirklich

@TE

Schließ das Keyboard mal an ein Externes Hub mit eigener Stromversorgung an.

Oder falls Du die Stecker nebeneinander angeschlossen hast, stecke sie mal in unterschiedliche ports.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (19. April 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> schmeiß die Tastatur  auf den Müll mehr ist diese nicht wert ,
> ich habe einen kleine für Book die ist beleuchtetet und einen eingebauten Hab
> und nur einen USB Stecker , heutige gute sind beleuchetet haben USB Hub wo man die Maus ran anschießen kann z.b und nur einen Stecker


Ja, wirklich. Ein sehr 'hilfreicher' Kommentar 
Keine Ahnung, woher Du die Erkenntnis nimmst, dass diese Tastatur nichts wert sein soll  Insgesamt ist es eine klasse Gaming-Tastatur mit einfach geil-o-mat-Beleuchtung, präzisen Anschlag und allem was man(n) sonst so braucht...
Anyway, die PS/2-Tastatur, welche ich mir für nicht mal zehn Euro zugelegt habe wäre eher was zum gleich-wieder-loswerden. So erfüllt diese den Zweck für's BIOS tunen, ist schnell an- und wieder abgestöpselt und fertsch.
*Lieber 'amdintel': Leben und leben lassen...*


----------

